# Groundbreaker 2010 Finished



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Many of you have been following my "In progress" thread in General prop disussions. I want to thank everyone for the fantastic comments and encouragement.

Well, it's finally done. Overall, I'm very satisfied for a first attempt. Of course there are many things I would do differently. I wasn't trying to create a showpiece when I started, rather, this started out as a learning experiance and a chance to apply some of the techniques I have been reading about for years. So from that standpoint, it turned out MUCH better than I expected.

These pics are a little more "Bloody" than the prop is in person. I've heard others say the same thing about thier prop pics. Also, I tried to get pics showing how the eyes look with the LED's lit and it was almost impossible without a tripod. I wanted to set everything up outside in the dark but it snowed last night and is raining today so I had to "Stage the shots" indoors.

Anyway, here it is, and thanks for the encouragement along the way.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks fantastic! Nicely done!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He came out looking nice. Definitely a nice piece to add to a haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

amazing work


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice work. I can't wait to see a pic of it lit up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job, Niblique! There is nothing about this guy that would lead anyone to think he was a first attempt at anything.

Let's see, now, we have a camera and tripod, so if you just send him to me, we'll be sure and get some great shots and have him back to you by, oh, say, November 2010


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks right at home in front of his tombstone You did a great job and that is a fantastic 1st attempt!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty awesome for a first attempt!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

First attempt.... I'm blown away! Nice job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool! Nice and bloody!!! This is a great first attempt, heck this is a great 2nd, 3rd, or 20th attempt. Take a bow, you deserve it.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with DC ^^ that is amazing and great work too cant wait to see him outside where he SHOULD be on Halloween Night  (btw nice pun "Noah Pulze"=No Pulse)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think he looks great, he will be a great addition to the ol haunt thats for sure.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments everyone. He needs a humorous name. Any suggestions??


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No suggestions for a name but AWESOME job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Niblique very nice job! The expression tells it all! I love the hose idea for the ribs. As for a name I am going blank, but that won't be the first time in my life.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> Thanks for the great comments everyone. He needs a humorous name. Any suggestions??


You could call him "Domingo", because he looks like an opera tenor who really hurt himself trying to hit a high D


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Idea....Or perhaps Placido?? As in Placido Domingo?? Cool suggestion!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's who I had in mind It's not so much that the name is amusing, but this guy does remind me of how some of the tenors in my church choir look when they're going for a high note It can be really scary.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I hear all the pun's comming now, "He sang his guts out", or, "Strained a little too hard to hit that high note"..... LOL Great Idea Roxy. Do you attend the NJ/PA MNT's?? Someone asked me to bring him down for show and tell this saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> I hear all the pun's comming now, "He sang his guts out", or, "Strained a little too hard to hit that high note"..... LOL Great Idea Roxy. Do you attend the NJ/PA MNT's?? Someone asked me to bring him down for show and tell this saturday.


Much as we would like to meet that rowdy bunch of NJ/PA characters, it would be a bit of a drive for us Do take the prop, though. They will thoroughly appreciate seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy... good job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Much as we would like to meet that rowdy bunch of NJ/PA characters, it would be a bit of a drive for us Do take the prop, though. They will thoroughly appreciate seeing it in the flesh.


Seriously, you guys have to make the trip one of these months... even I am coming back for a visit this spring or summer... please.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice and juicy, just how I like my groundbreakers!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nib please do bring it to the meeting. I would love to see it up close and personal! Anyway as for Roxy I wish she could make the trip to the NJ/PA meeting because she is one cool lady. Anyway looking forward to meeting you at the meeting and I can't wait to see this prop.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really love the pose.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great work! I never would have thought of using the soaker hose but it looks perfect. I have one in the garage I haven't used in years, I'll have to try this out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great coloring! That's a really nice prop.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Saw this in person. ALOT of detail. Very cool. You definitely know your way around latex. Great prop.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool, Niblique, especially for the 1st attempt. Great job!


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

fantastic, nice job


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Terrific "real" piece! I love the bones exposed! Awesome job!


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with sickie ickie. The bones are cool.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice GB! I really like the "Fresh Meat" look and the pose is dam near perfect!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. Nows that I've done my first GB I think I can do another for next years $20 prop challenge. This one came in at about $25-$30. BUT after seeing the fantastic entries this year, I might have to get a bit more inventive LOL. I am so impressed by the creativity within HF....It just blows my mind. Thanks again.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice & very well done! (or is that raw?) That is an amazing 1st try!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Since this is my first Latex prop, Does anyone have any advice on how to store him?? He's in my carport and safe from weather, but it's getting hot now. Would it be better to store him in a cooler spot?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The biggest thing I have found with latex is it sticking to things. I powder mine now before I pack. But if it is just sitting out in the open, I don't worry to much about it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Kick butt job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well dang, how did I miss this guy. He looks fantastic. I'm sure he looks even better with his eyes glowing in the dark.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing...makes me want a steak though!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I like him, he's all "Meaty"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think we have prodigy in our midst! very awesome job, but are you sure this was your first try????

nice and creepy, and the eyes take it all to another deminsion!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job Nib


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Jiminy coakroaches!!! Awesome, do you give lessons? Wish I could corpse like that!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

shar said:


> Jiminy coakroaches!!! Awesome, do you give lessons? Wish I could corpse like that!!!!


 Hi Shar, Actually it wasn't that difficult. Although I don't give lessons per say, Here is the "in progress" thread posted this past winter. It should help out. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.

In Progress Thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20469


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. One day I'm gonna try one of these. I only hope my first attempt turns out as well as yours.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

eyes are creepy!


----------

